# When you cant screw corner bead to a stud



## Phil (Nov 24, 2005)

*Heres an exsample...*

I came across this today, There is still plaster covering the old chimney. I plan to cut drywall to create the rest of the corner, then I use 45 durabond bag mud to attach it. (it holds better than anything I ve ever used)
After that Im going to use the flex coat to create the corner. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## travus (Dec 8, 2005)

Dude, tape on corner bead is the only way to go. Spray glue and plastic is OK for arches since that is your only choice. Nail on suck. They are obsolete in my book. If you use No-Coat tape on corners you can even run your boxes over them.


----------



## jcaneer (May 13, 2006)

they have a metal bead that is paper on the outside and you use joint compound to hold it to the corner


----------

